# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Hilma biocare??

## Maniac17

Has anyone came across this brand?
Did a little research and I dont know, seems ok, wondering if anyone had experience with them?

Please don't post web addresses or URLs, it is against our rules.

----------


## Maniac17

*Please do not post advertising with source links, URLs, or contact information. It is against our rules*.

Your screenshot has been removed.

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

Hilma is a legit ugl , whatever site that is ... I have no clue. Keep digging .

----------


## Maniac17

They sent me a free sample vial of npp lol
And they have insane prizes for buying in bulk (over 1000$).





Really dont know what to think of it, and they contacted me haha its kinda shady but I hope its legit.

----------


## almostgone

> They sent me a free sample vial of npp lol
> And they have insane prizes for buying in bulk (over 1000$).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really dont know what to think of it, and they contacted me haha its kinda shady but I hope its legit.


Always be wary of sites that contact you. Hilma is a UGL that is playing off of the legitimate pharmaceutical company Hikma.

----------


## usernamewastaken

So is hilma legit or not?I have mine from them

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> So is hilma legit or not?I have mine from them


I’ve already stated they are a legit ugl. Where you get it from is what you need to do your research on. A lot of people selling a lot of fake stuff.

----------


## usernamewastaken

> Ive already stated they are a legit ugl. Where you get it from is what you need to do your research on. A lot of people selling a lot of fake stuff.


The site seems legit from reviews i searched on the internet.They were working with other brand but they found out they were giving fakes so they changed and even told me that so i highly doubt the site is not legit in this case

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> The site seems legit from reviews i searched on the internet.They were working with other brand but they found out they were giving fakes so they changed and even told me that so i highly doubt the site is not legit in this case


What kind of payments do they take ?

----------


## usernamewastaken

> What kind of payments do they take ?


I pay the courrier(idk if i.said it right) cash.Delivery takes up to 1-2 days.

----------


## usernamewastaken

> What kind of payments do they take ?


So what do you think?Legit or not?

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> So what do you think?Legit or not?


I would contact them personally and ask who is heir official resellers to know for sure who is selling the T legit products

----------


## usernamewastaken

> I would contact them personally and ask who is heir official resellers to know for sure who is selling the T legit products


Ok bro thanks,also would posting a, pic of the bottle would be a thing that could raise a red flag like it might not being legit?

----------


## Maniac17

They sent me a free sample NPP.



Is it shady the fact that I got a free sample of the product that costs 56$?

----------


## almostgone

> They sent me a free sample NPP.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it shady the fact that I got a free sample of the product that costs 56$?


About all I can say is IF you decide to order, start small.

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> About all I can say is IF you decide to order, start small.


Dark vials in my opinion aren’t the way to go. Yeah I can see it being good if you leave it out in the open to prevent exposure but you can’t necessarily see your liquids. To me that’s important.

----------


## almostgone

> Dark vials in my opinion aren’t the way to go. Yeah I can see it being good if you leave it out in the open to prevent exposure but you can’t necessarily see your liquids. To me that’s important.


My Testex all comes in dark amps and my TRT test from the pharmacy comes in dark vials. Again, if you order, order small and order test. Pull blood work to see what quality of product they put out.
It's always a crap shoot with the vast majority of UGLs although there are good ones out there.

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> My Testex all comes in dark amps and my TRT test from the pharmacy comes in dark vials. Again, if you order, order small and order test. Pull blood work to see what quality of product they put out.
> It's always a crap shoot with the vast majority of UGLs although there are good ones out there.


I don’t doubt that man, just like to see my liquids. In the end it’s always about results and how you feel...ALWAYS.

----------


## m4gunny

Running hilma test p now and its been fine. Dont know anything about that site though. Always wary of anyone who solicits me.

----------


## Couchlockd

> Running hilma test p now and it’s been fine. Don’t know anything about that site though. Always wary of anyone who solicits me.


You looking for a date?
$6 or 10 dairy Queen coupons.

----------


## clarky.

> Attachment 173162


Can you remove this post pls.

----------


## theBrewmeister

Getting ready to pop my 5th trt vial of Hilma TC, and I have nothing but good things to say about it. Always subq with insulin pens, never any pip, never any highs and lows - I feel great. I just hope they last forever!

----------


## theBrewmeister

For anyone interested in Hilma, they have a website with a list of trusted suppliers. Easy peasy.

----------

